

Slack is now the fastest-growing workplace software ever - pyronite
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/31/7135639/slack-is-now-the-fastest-growing-workplace-software-ever

======
Bluecobra
Who comes up with these names? Don't they realize that Slackware (which is now
21 years old) is commonly called Slack?

